# Prestige Class Recommendation for Fighter/Rogue?



## Aluvial (Nov 12, 2008)

I have a 8th level chracter NPC, 4th level Fighter, 4th rogue.  

I'm wondering if anyone can suggest a prestige class that blends these diciplines.  

If it helps, I have Spring Attack and Two Weapon Fighting.  I have Focus and Weapon Specialization with the Longsword.

Any suggestions would be appreciated.

I'm looking at both the Tempest, and the Thief-Acrobat, but would like something that helps with both the movement and the martial...

Aluvial


----------



## Shin Okada (Nov 12, 2008)

How about Dervish? It gives you faster movement and some nice combat abilities. As you are specializing in longsword, you can't enjoy Slashing Blades ability much. But you can instead take Oversized Two-Weapon Fighting feat in Complete Adventurer and wield two longsword with only -2 penalty.


----------



## Starbuck_II (Nov 12, 2008)

Aluvial said:


> I have a 8th level chracter NPC, 4th level Fighter, 4th rogue.
> 
> I'm wondering if anyone can suggest a prestige class that blends these diciplines.
> 
> ...




Why Spring attack might I ask?
Invisible Blade lets you feint as a swift action (meaning you can sneak attack them).


----------



## R1C0F3TT (Nov 12, 2008)

Starbuck_II said:


> Invisible Blade lets you feint as a swift action (meaning you can sneak attack them).




I second the Invisible Blade, although you'd need to use a dagger, that prestige class would blend really well with a fighter/rogue.


----------



## akbearfoot (Nov 12, 2008)

he probably took spring attack since I think its required for tempest.

Don't fool yourself into thinking that mobility is all that important as a 2WF tempest though.  The 2-w spring attack is really not that great of an ability.  All it really gives you is 1 extra attack when you spring attack, and that is duplicated by a feat now.  

As a fighter/rogue your #1 goal should be to get in flanking position with your tankish PC and get as many attacks as you can.  That is pretty easy since you can spring attack to avoid AoOs while you get into flanking position.  The bulk of your damage will pretty much always be from your sneak attack dice.

Your more durable than a traditional rogue, but you have less versatility(IE less skill pts).

If you don't like that style of character, then request your DM let you retrain your Wep Focus and Spec to scimitar and go Dervish.  It's a strong prestige class, and the capstone ability 1 Thousand Cuts is really really cool.

Or the invisible blade is a really good class to utilize daggers and feinting.  Not many things will have a sense motive high enough to avoid your feints.  But you'll suck against anything you can't sneak attack.  A weakness the fighter/rogue shares, but the dervish does not.


I think Scout mixes better with Dervish though.  Skirmish is a little more versatile and easier to get to apply.  And they still fill the trap finder position, although they don't get open locks.


----------



## blargney the second (Nov 13, 2008)

Tempest!  The capstone ability stacks with the Spring Attack feats in PHB2...
-blarg


----------



## StreamOfTheSky (Nov 13, 2008)

Also possibly useful are Nightsong Enforcer and Streetfighter.  Former is in CAdv, latter is in there or CWarrior (I forget).  NE is a 10 level warrior-rogue hybrid type prestige class.  Streetfighter is 3 levels and gives some modest benefits.

You have a TWF focus, I notice.  If you were willing to retrain off of longswords for a throwing weapon, like daggers, the Master Thrower class (CWarrior) would be excellent for your kind of multiclass.  Course, there's always longswords + the Throw Anything feat...

Second on the recommendation to take Oversized TWF and dual wield longswords, if you're investing feats into them anyway.


----------



## Kurashu (Nov 16, 2008)

Dread Commando is pretty good, but it grants sudden strike rather than sneak attack. But it grants some bonuses for sneakier and stealth warrior types.


----------



## Aluvial (Nov 16, 2008)

Just to clarify, I am the DM, the character is a NPC that I play with the PC's.  I can justify any change, even if it means retraining a feat or two...

Or I just fix it the way I want.  The point of the prestige is to balance the fighter/rogue and show the players of the PCs that Prestige classes can work for multiclass characters...

Thanks for all of the suggestions so far, although, I'm having trouble finding some of them in the books...

Aluvial


----------



## Shin Okada (Nov 16, 2008)

By the way, what is the race of that character? There are several good full-BAB/Sneak Attack combination classes for some specific race, say, Darkwood Stalker.


----------



## Aluvial (Nov 16, 2008)

Shin Okada said:


> By the way, what is the race of that character? There are several good full-BAB/Sneak Attack combination classes for some specific race, say, Darkwood Stalker.



 Human Female... 

I actually wish they would have considered gender in the books... but I understand why they didn't.

Aluvial


----------



## Shin Okada (Nov 16, 2008)

Well, then.

What is her alignment? Many prestige classes have certain alignment as requirement.

And, what kind of tactics will she take? Does she have reliable comrades who can flank opponents with her? Or does she likely to need other ways (say, becoming invisible or using faint) to make sneak attacks? If she has, are those comrades good at moving into flanking position? Or she must move by herself past (or around) opponents to achieve flanking?


----------

